# Swollen Nipples



## daisyandoliver (Mar 18, 2013)

So the lump on Kara went away but now more are back, she has about 3 swollen nipples. I flipped her over and checked them out. They're pretty big in an overnight span. Her others are normal sized. She has a vet appointment tomorrow after I'm out of school but does anyone know what this could mean. 

(She is a 8 year old Netherland Dwarf female not spayed since I got her as a retired breeder rabbit just before her 8th birthday.)


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 19, 2013)

The options aren't great. She could have mastitis, an infection of the mammary tissue, but that's mostly only found in nursing does. Mammary cancer or cysts could also be happening. I don't know if the mammary tissue gets inflamed/enlarged following a pseudopregnancy in unspayed does, but that could potentially be a cause as well. Hoping for the best for you and Kara.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks her appointment is in an hour so we will find out...


----------



## daisyandoliver (Mar 19, 2013)

Mammary tumors she said. They aren't causing her pain and her lungs and heart are fine. It would be around $600 the vet said to spay & remove the tumors but there is no guarantee she will make it through the surgeries. I don't have $600 to spend neither does my dad.. So the vet said they arent cancerous yet so when they start to hurt her I can put her down.. I've only had her for a few months but I'm in tears... I want to help her but I can't afford that so.. I don't know...


----------



## missyscove (Mar 20, 2013)

My first rabbit Fiona I adopted spayed from a shelter. After we'd had her for about 5 years she developed mammary cancer. We spent roughly $500 on the surgery to have the tumor removed, but they weren't able to get good borders on it when they removed it and it ended up coming back about 6 months later. She went downhill very rapidly and at that point we decided to euthanize her. 
One of the first places cancer will metastasize to is the lungs so it's definitely likely that you'll see respiratory signs. 
It's a good idea to talk to your vet about any pallative care options like pain meds that may make her more comfortable when the time comes. 
I also recently lost a bunny I'd had for only a few months (Sherlock) so I understand your emotions.


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 20, 2013)

wow, I'm so sorry! that's horrible news about Kara... it seems like you barely just got her 

don't give up yet, though - it's not a lost cause!

you might try calling shelters/rabbit rescues to see if they can recommend any cheaper options or any programs that might help fund things for you. I also recommend googling the phrase "help funding vet bills" - I see a number of potentially helpful options in the search results. she could have a few years left if she survived the surgery and the vet was able to get the cancer completely and there ARE programs out there that can assist with medical bills for pets (particularly life-or-death situations like cancer) when their owner is suffering from financial hardships.


----------



## ladysown (Mar 20, 2013)

facts are though...it's an eight year old rabbit. Euthanasia might be the best option when the time comes. Doing surgery with anesthetic is risking at the best of times...with an eight year rabbit, with possible lung issues due to cancer....I'd not be wanting to risk $600.

Care well for her. love her up. And know that you are giving her the best of care after a good life of service to others. That is the best you can offer her. Sorry you are needing to deal with this.

I would be contacting the breeder you got her from just to let her know the scoop.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Mar 20, 2013)

The people I got her from never gave me a way to contact them. I know another vet I have might be able to do the procedure for cheaper but I'll have to look around for options. My vet has a policy of all money due at the time of the appointment. But for now shes just being loved and the vet checked her lungs and heart, they're still great as of now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry it's cancer. It sounds like your bun has a great home with you, a nice place to retire and relax after years of hard work as a breeding mom. Best of luck as you figure out how to deal with this.


----------

